# impossible de relever le courier mail/FREE



## matcaster (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier soir Mail ne relève plus le courrier de mon compte FREE (alors qu'il y en a !), je clique "relever" et Mail se comporte comme si je n'avais pas de courrier.....je n'ai pourtant rien changé à mes préférences. Je précise aussi que c'est la même chose sur mon powermac G4 et mon powerbook.
Quelqu'un a-t-il la même expérience ?

merci

M


----------



## crucho (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai la meme chose !!!
Mail ne recoit plus le courrier alors qu'il est pr&#233;sent sur free.fr
Je pense qu'il faut attendre et que ca va partir comme c'est venu... 
En tout cas je l'espere....


----------



## ggna (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème depuis hier (et je connais d'autres qui l'ont eu). En fait après de nombreux essais, j'ai supprimé le 1er message (histoire de rire c'était la lettre n° 2 de Free...!) et tout est redevenu normal.

Bonne chance.

GW


----------



## crucho (18 Octobre 2005)

Trop fort GGNA !!
Ca marche... 
Mais alors, pourquoi ca fait ça !!!????!!!???
y avait quoi dans cette lettre que j'ai pas lu !?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

ggna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu exactement le même problème depuis hier (et je connais d'autres qui l'ont eu). En fait après de nombreux essais, j'ai supprimé le 1er message (histoire de rire c'était la lettre n° 2 de Free...!) et tout est redevenu normal.
> 
> Bonne chance.
> 
> GW



Merci ! Ça marche pour moi aussi !  Pareil, la lettre de Free...


----------



## madmojito (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai le même problème, par contre je ne vois pas quelle lettre de Free je dois supprimer. C'est dingue ce machin : tout d'un coup plus moyen de récupérer mes messages. Ils arrivent bien pourtant (quand je passe par Webmail sur le site de Free), et j'arrive à envoyer. Ce n'est donc que la réception dans la messagerie qui ne fonctionne pas !??

Je précise que ce mail existe depuis longtemps et que je ne viens pas de le créer.

Vous avez une idée ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## toutine (18 Octobre 2005)

mail n'arrive pas jusqu'au bout de son processus de relever de courrier.
Il ne fait cela qu'avec ma boite FREE. Et c'est uniquement sur mon G5.
Je regarde dans visualiseur d'activité... il relève... et puis quand il arrive au dernier message... il reste bloqué indéfiniment sur le processus.

j'ai, entre temps, tester pas mal de chose et vider les message de ma boite directement sur le serveur FREE, ca ne vient donc pas d'un message.
Et puis sur mon powerbook, pas de problème

Please HELP


----------



## Niconemo (18 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a fait longtemps ? plusieurs jours ? Parce que &#231;a peut aussi bien &#234;tre un probl&#232;me temporaire du c&#244;t&#233; du serveur pop


----------



## toutine (18 Octobre 2005)

oui ca date d'aujourd'hui... mais ca ne le fait pas sur mon powerbook, avec le même compte !


----------



## louisedor (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai le même problème.

Je suis sur Mail 1,3,11 et Tiger et impossible de relever mon courrier de chez free.

En allant faire un tour sur IMP.FREE.FR, j'ai plusieurs courriers reçu depuis 2 jours et impossible de les rappatrier sous Mail

J'ai un ami qui est sous tiger et qui rencontre le même problème !!!

Le problème viendrait il de free ou d'un reglage de Safari ?


----------



## Lodoss (18 Octobre 2005)

Idem pour moi avec mail 2.03 est tiger et iMac G5
Le pb est apparu hier et aujourd'hui c'est pareil j'ai relanc&#233; l'iMac mais cela n'a rien chang&#233;
Je doute que le pb vienne d'un r&#233;glage de safari puisque cela marchait tr&#232;s bien avant


.... a priori cela vient de free car sur le forum d'ADUF un post a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; sur ce sujet, cela ne touche pas les Macuser , mes les Freeuser en pop

PS : Je ne peux plus ajouter de smileys sur les posts c'est normal


----------



## geoffrey (18 Octobre 2005)

il faut aller consulter votre bote webmail free (directement sur le net), et supprimer la lettre d'information de free.


----------



## Lodoss (18 Octobre 2005)

Cela marche effectivement en supprimant la lettre d'info de Free
Merci Geoffrey


----------



## PER180H (18 Octobre 2005)

Ca fait 2 jours que je me demande ce qu'il se passe!!!

Je réitère la question de crucho, si quelqu'un a la réponse : 


			
				crucho a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors, pourquoi ca fait ça !!!????!!!???
> y avait quoi dans cette lettre que j'ai pas lu !?



C'est quoi l'explication du truc?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Dans la lettre de Free, survolée, il y avait l'avertissement d'une mise à jour. Débrancher et rebrancher la FreeBox était la recommandation...


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Le m&#233;rite reviens &#224; une autre thread ou ils ont donn&#233; la r&#233;ponse  (mais bon, les coups de boules sont toujours bon a prendre  )


----------



## pram (19 Octobre 2005)

Mail + Free : pas de réception...
J'ai lu, j'ai vu la réponse de Geoffroy
" il faut aller consulter votre bote webmail free (directement sur le net), et supprimer la lettre d'information de free."
mais je ne comprends pas.
C'est quoi la lettre d'information ? Où la trouver etc<;;
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Tu vas LA, tu te connectes avec tes identifiants FREE et tu supprime la lettre d'information de free.


----------



## pram (19 Octobre 2005)

Je suis allé LA, mais ne voit rien qui ressemble à une lettre d'information. Sûrement que je ne suis pas doué : alors je renouvelle ma demande...
Merci pour l'aide attendue


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Tu arrive bien &#224; acc&#233;der au WebMail free ? (ta boite mail directement via le navigateur apres etre all&#233; sur le lien et t'etre identifi&#233

Si oui, la lettre d'info c'est un mail que tu auras recu de free, tu coche la case &#224; cot&#233; et tu fais supprimer.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-10-19/#11742


----------



## pram (19 Octobre 2005)

OK, merci.
J'ai fini par trouver la NewsLetter de free en date du 17 oct., et ceci explique cela.
Ceeci étant, avec Eodora 6 j'avais bien reçu ce courrier ! Donc c'est bien Mail qui est défaillant...


----------



## geoffrey (19 Octobre 2005)

Enfin sur ce coup c'est plutot Free qui defaille avec des mails de 0ko


----------



## Le chat (19 Octobre 2005)

?? moi j'ai bien cherch&#233; et j'ai pas de lettre free.....
Que faire car je ne peux toujours pas relever mes mails?


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

et pas  d'autres messages de taille nulle dans les messages pr&#233;sents sur ta BAL ? (c'est cette taille de 0 kO qui ne plait pas &#224; mail)


----------



## lotus vert (19 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et pas  d'autres messages de taille nulle dans les messages présents sur ta BAL ? (c'est cette taille de 0 kO qui ne plait pas à mail)



Je n'ai pas d'autres messages de 0 KO, j'ai jetté la lettre de free et pourtant je n'arrive toujours pas à télécharger mes mails.


----------



## Le chat (20 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas trouv&#233; le message de free
J'ai donc tout supprim&#233; et red&#233;marrer et ca remarche.. ENFIN..
Cool, merci tout le monde


----------



## judikael (21 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Non ! malgrès que j'ai tout supprimé par le Webmail  ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. Dans Safari sur certain site, c'est la roue multicolor qui apparait.
Vu le grand nombre de personnes qui ont ce problème avec Mail, la personne qui élucidera ce Grand mystère sera Très aimé.
Très amicalement à tous


----------



## emmab (22 Octobre 2005)

moi c'est avec Noos que Mail ne fonctionne plus...


----------



## vincentsurlenet (29 Novembre 2006)

salut,

Moi avec wanadoo, il récupére bien mes messages, mais pas avec le serveur ou est hébergé mon site !


----------



## la tite PrinCess (28 Janvier 2007)

sur ce forum, en faisant une "RECHERCHE" et en tapant "PB avec mail" tu arrives a des reponses impertinentes quant a ce pb de connexion avec FREE (post par trublion)

je suis new ici et j'ai les mem pb depuis que je suis passée sur le mac pro hier ! :mouais:


----------



## la tite PrinCess (29 Janvier 2007)

J'ai TROUV&#201;, grace a free....

En fait, dans le serveur de reception, je crois, il suffit de taper NON PAS "mail.free.fr" 
MAIS "POP.FREE.FR" 

Le point d'exclamation disparait et ca marche !!!


----------



## vez (1 Mars 2010)

> Envoyé par ggna
> J'ai eu exactement le même problème depuis hier (et je connais d'autres qui l'ont eu). En fait après de nombreux essais, j'ai supprimé le 1er message (histoire de rire c'était la lettre n° 2 de Free...!) et tout est redevenu normal.



Bravo ! 

Dans mon cas, j'ai sucré le seul mail de free que j'ai, videz la poubelle, quitté et redémarré, et hop la boum tralalere ca remarche. 

A vous de vous en inspirer

Encore merci


----------

